# Tardis alternative from Halfords?



## kev_seymour (Apr 28, 2006)

I've just bought a new car that the previous owner put viper stripes on, they HAVE to come off tomorrow, and the only place i know of locally to me (Stevenage) that sells anything useful is Halfords.

I've just searched the forum and seen Autosmart Tardis universally recommended to get rid of the adhesive, but i somehow doubt Halfords will be stocking that...

Is there anything Halfords will probably have that's equivalent? Maybe something from the Autoglym range?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

autoglym do a tar / glue remover but tbh its like water compared to tardis...


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

I guess AG Tar Remover will be the next best thing.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I find ag tar and glue just fine its not quite as strong as tardis but its more than capable of sorting the tar


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

AG will do the job, just needs more time to work and plenty of it


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

AG is fine, as said you need to let it work a bit longer, but it still does the job


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I use AG and don't have any issues, never used Tardis though so can't comment in comparison....


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

If you have used Tardis you will be pretty disappointed with AG Tar remover. You may as well just go straight to the claying stage. Totally rubbish IMO.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Someone said WD40 dissolves tar, would that work with the adhesive too?


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

A mate recommended Carplan Tar Remover said it dissolved the tar so i guess like Tardis not tried it myself tho.


----------



## darkcity79 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mafra Decaflash is a really good product


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

ronson lighter fluid - i posted this in a similar thread a few weeks back :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

If you use a hot air gun to warm then up you don't really get much glue left on the car. It's just pulling them off leaves a lot of glue.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

twissler said:


> If you have used Tardis you will be pretty disappointed with AG Tar remover. You may as well just go straight to the claying stage. Totally rubbish IMO.


I have never had ANY issues with AG Intensive Tar Remover. I own a white Voyager which seems to attract tar like flies round...well you know...and AG sprayed on from an atomising spray and left to dwell briefly before being wiped off with an MF works exactly as expected.

Whatever you were doing with it...you did it wrong.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Dingo2002 said:


> Whatever you were doing with it...you did it wrong.


Notice I said " IMO"?

There really isn't a way of getting it right or wrong and seen as you don't know what I was " doing" with it, your in no position to judge me.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

twissler said:


> Notice I said " IMO"?
> 
> There really isn't a way of getting it right or wrong and seen as you don't know what I was " doing" with it, your in no position to judge me.


I've got to agree with Dingo, it does the job, it may not be as quick as tardis, but its certainly not "rubbish"....


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hairdryer


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Get some white spirit from B&Q


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Superspec said:


> Someone said WD40 dissolves tar, would that work with the adhesive too?


One of the many uses of WD40 is as an adhesive remover. Wether it is as effective as something like tardis or even ag t&g I dont know, but I have used it in the past for removing sticky labels. So long as you can get rid of the oily residue I dont see why not


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

twissler said:


> Notice I said " IMO"?
> 
> There really isn't a way of getting it right or wrong and seen as you don't know what I was " doing" with it, your in no position to judge me.


Yes i did notice that you placed IMO after your comment and I was responding to your opinion with my own. I didn't mean any offence.

I wasn't having a dig merely pointing out that I have always used it and never thought it was either rubbish or not doing the job. However I have seen people rinsing their cars and then immediately applying tar removers, seeing the product go milky (due to its reaction with water) and therefore thinking its working, only to find that when wiping away the tar is still there. Obviously because the water diluted the product and/or rinsed most of it away.

I've also seen people use it as a pre-wash product and sprayed it onto dirty cars before hosing off and not getting the same results as if the car were washed.

So I would say that there is a wrong way to do it.

I have to say that the bottle and application method for AG isn't the best which is why i decant it into an atomiser bottle and mist it onto the tar spots. It does then need a little dwell time and sometimes a second mist for the bigger spots.

I'm not saying its a good as Tardis but if you need something there and then and can't wait for delivery then AG ITR can be in your hands after a quick visit to Halfrauds.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Dingo2002 said:


> Yes i did notice that you placed IMO after your comment and I was responding to your opinion with my own. I didn't mean any offence.
> 
> I wasn't having a dig merely pointing out that I have always used it and never thought it was either rubbish or not doing the job. However I have seen people rinsing their cars and then immediately applying tar removers, seeing the product go milky (due to its reaction with water) and therefore thinking its working, only to find that when wiping away the tar is still there. Obviously because the water diluted the product and/or rinsed most of it away.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, no offence taken. Just the way it read to me that's all. I apologise for my reaction then.


----------



## a5kcl (Jun 15, 2006)

*White spirit*

As stated already, visit B&Q and buy their largest size white spirit offering, then decant into a sprayer bottle. Wash car, dry off, spray the offending areas. Leave for 5 mins, then hit each panel individually again with a spray of white spirit then wipe off with a cheap microfibre.

Also very effective on tar impacted wheels and I find post treatment it leaves the wheels with a "water resistant coating making them less prone to gathering contaminants?


----------

